# A reminder for all UK expats regarding your wifes UK pension.



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Just thought i would remind all UK expats whose wife is getting a UK Pension 
based on your NI contributions , you need to make sure that she is getting 60% of your own pension.
Many woman have not been getting the right amount !
As was the case with my wife .
What you need to do if your not sure if your wife is not getting the right amount.
First email the Int Pension Service in the UK.
Wait a couple of days and then phone them ! Like my wife she was told that she was not entitled to any rebate ! Then ask to speak to a supervisor ! You may be told the same ! 
But thats the reason you must email them first ! As your wife is now in the system so to speak !
And now 3 people have been informed !
Within 4 days my wife got her upaid pension going back 5yrs ! 
And it was a large amount , And her pension was increased .


----------

